# Fuzz started flying today.......some pictures



## Erica (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, due to the "weird" weather so far this spring, the show horses have only been up a couple weeks and almost zero workouts as everythings too wet, if it's not raining it's cold. But I'm quite happy with where they are at, minus any real conditioning or any sweating; a little more muscling to come with time and better weather to work a little.....

Decided since it has been in the 70-80's this weekend it was time to get some hair off so I could evaluate them and see how the feeding program needed to be changed.

I put off going to any April shows as with the little to no work they have had due to the bad weather, I thought no way they'd be to where I would want them to be at......I think we might could have pulled off being ready with just a touch more work and a few more late nights, oh well

But here they are partially defuzzed, still got leg warmers and ear warmers and just quick 20 min buzzes...

My little baby from last year grown up-

Erica's Total KnockOut

yearling stallion under












Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks

maturing into his stallion self, and is looking like a boy now





two year old stallion over
















Erica's Taking on Heirs

yearling stallion, small over class











WF Tanqueray

fixing to be yearling gelding way under, he's tiny...






Aloha Acres Dream Along With Me

yearling mare under






that's the 1/3 of the show string I got done....plan to do a couple tomorrow, and shooting to shed out a few again next year that have tight coats.


----------



## Brandi* (Apr 20, 2008)

You have REALLY, REALLY, REALLY nice horses Erica



They are stunning


----------



## SirenFarms (Apr 20, 2008)

just GORGEOUS! (as usual) buttt i wanna see that splash colt from last year! Woo! haha


----------



## Leeana (Apr 20, 2008)

They are beautiful Erica and if you ask me, they look very nice for just being up in the barn for a few weeks



.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 20, 2008)

I REALLY want Pranky to come live with me, PLEAAAASSSSSEEE








In all seriousness, Erica, he's just too much! I LOVE that boy beyond words. Thanks for the pictures of him.

Jodi

P.S. The others are gorgeous too, I'm just awestruck by Pranky. And I love the dapples on TKO.


----------



## Devon (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh Prankster he is just perfect





They are all gorgeous!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 20, 2008)

That first one sure is true to his name. Wow! Looks like another awesome show string.


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 20, 2008)

Haha Erica, you totally validated my good taste when I tried to buy TKO off you...he is absolutely gorgeous, everything I thought he would be. Your Prankster is also breathtaking. They are my two faves, hands down.


----------



## love_casper (Apr 20, 2008)

NIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!!!

wow TKO is just, wow. And prankster, oh my goodness has he grown up! Her reminds me of "Spirit" from the disney movie in that first pic of him.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 20, 2008)

OUrs probably wont look that good AFTER conditioning they are looking wonderful. But of course Pranky is my all time favorite and has been since he was a baby. But then am sure you know that from Jodi's comments. He just takes my breath away.


----------



## PaintNminis (Apr 20, 2008)

WOW Gorgeous I know mine won't look that good after being conditioned


----------



## miniaddiction (Apr 20, 2008)

Prankster = INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2008)

They are all absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!



:wub





I think TKO is my favorite (among favorites!!!!)


----------



## CKC (Apr 21, 2008)

All very nice horses!

But I have to say TKO is my favorite!

Kim

P.S. Gonna clip Bailey in the next couple weeks. He's starting to really look good.


----------



## Manyspots (Apr 21, 2008)

Some really really nice horses! Clipping makes them looks so different! Glad you have warmer weather and can clip, so far in Iowa I can dream about it, but maybe one more week and I wwon't be able to contain myself! Thanks for sharing. Lavonne


----------



## Leeana (Apr 21, 2008)

Who is Tanky by / out of ?

..im trying to remember him from last year ..


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 21, 2008)

Leeana - Tank isn't Erica's breeding.





Erica, I have to say I like YOUR bloodline! The little chestnut filly is nice but I don't think she comes close to anything you're producing over there.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Apr 21, 2008)

They all look fantastic! TKO and Prankster have been my favorites and they are really both maturing nicely.



Beautiful horses!


----------



## minih (Apr 21, 2008)

Erica you know I love that Prankster!



They all look fantastic.


----------



## Erica (Apr 21, 2008)

Leeana, Tank is sired by El Capatian by Buck Zeus, and out of a mare by Fairy Tails Prince x WF Vanessa, dam of Spectaular Bey

I didn't have an under gelding to show as I lost my under gelding to a huge enterolith, and last fall sold my under colts to other show homes, so I needed another show horse like a hole in the head, but Tank is labled as "Clementines" horse now as he's about 28-29" little boy who is soon to be a 30" under yearling gelding. He's got yucky hair, got clipped end of March and is growing out in that nasty pig hair, but I think he will be a smutty buckskin when I get his coat in good condition as he's registered as such.

now just 7 more to get done, think a few of them I'll hold off clipping and just keep shedding out as they are getting pretty tight


----------



## Nigel (Apr 21, 2008)

I LOVE Knockout!!!







Of course, all of them are exceptional, but he is just GORGEOUS!


----------



## Aubrey715 (Apr 21, 2008)

They all look like they are coming along great Erica! I really like that First Knight Dream Come True filly, she is very nice and with a little more work she is going to look great.

Aubrey


----------



## Ferin (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW!!! They all look amazing Erica! I have always loved Prankster!



:


----------



## Relic (Apr 22, 2008)

There each and everyone of them all gorgeous..


----------



## NMMack (Apr 22, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]OMG Erica!!!!!! [/SIZE]





GORGEOUS!!!!!!! All of them!!!!

Prankster is still my Favorite!!! Holy Buckets is he STUNNING!!!!





Thank You SO much for sharing pics, more please!!!!!


----------



## Erica (Apr 22, 2008)

Nancy, I did get a couple more done after work yesterday......but not before dark.

Gambler, Clover and Annie all look really good as well, of course now it's raining and suppose to for a few days....

Then the other three I want to get up and just give a good bath and brush as they are working on shedding out.

Thanks everyone, these are my kids, love each and every one of them. I think back ten years ago when I was in the 8th grade and never would have thought of producing a horses like TKO, Prankster, Angel, Clover, Knocker, ext.......


----------



## whitney (Apr 22, 2008)

Erica WHAT IS YOUR SECRET? How can those minis be fresh from the field (with unlimited hay)? I'm about ready to put mine on a starvation diet. Save them and tell me your secret.


----------



## Keri (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow! For virtually no workouts, they look amazing! Congrats!!!!



I think I'll send a couple your way for you to "keep" through winter!


----------



## Erica (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes they have been out in pasture 24/7 since the week after Nationals, round bales of hay out and grain.

It's raining yet again



today--- ugh!!!

They have literally had 3 - 3 workouts......so sick of rain but I keep telling myself come July I will be eating my words.

Still have not had their first baths either, which I am sure they are ready for.........opted just clip dirty.

Whitney,

These guys eat a pretty good amount, they are on 4-8 cups of grain twice a day (I sort of have three groups; ones that don't need to gain more weight, ones that need more weight, and then ones that are just high metabolisms) 4 cups of soaked beet pulp am, grass hay twice daily, and shredded alfafa at night.


----------



## miniaddiction (Apr 23, 2008)

Forgot to ask before. How tall is Prankster? I think he wants to come to New Zealand...!


----------



## Mona (Apr 23, 2008)

Prankster is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2008)

A little bird told me Erica's clipped a few more now....... (we wanna see!!!)


----------



## OhHorsePee (Apr 23, 2008)

Gotta love that Prankster! Handsome group, Erica.


----------



## whitney (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you Erica.

Talked to my guys and they like your DIET BETTER.

What type of grain do you use?

How much grass hay?

How much shredded alfalfa?

And how long/often do you work them?

I'll post before and after pictures if it helps my little herd of blimps.

I am getting really concerned for their health because of their weight.

THANKS AGAIN Whit


----------



## Erica (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll email you Whitney


----------



## Erica (Apr 24, 2008)

I loved these two of Handsome (Erica's Taking on Heirs) playing yesterday evening


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 24, 2008)

Erica, Handsome and Prankster and TKO are just STUNNING! Beautiful breeding!


----------



## maranatha minis (Apr 24, 2008)

u can email me your secrets too on how you get them in shape and feeding.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Apr 25, 2008)

Erica



your horses - all of them in general

I am in awe of you in general – what you produce is amazing and from LB postings I must say you have one awesome family that seem so willing to help you whatever way they can, that part seems so cool.

I am interested to see what clippers you use, any tech tips etc - as I am very sure you have clipped more than I have (and practice makes perfect) but "But here they are partially defuzzed, still got leg warmers and ear warmers and just quick 20 min buzzes..."

how in the world do you do this in 20 mins... I must be doing things wrong as I feel like it takes forever to clip my guys

I'm also interested in your feeding program as I have to limit grass time otherwise they look like balloons

Thanks

Christina


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 26, 2008)

I love them all but Prankster is gorgeous!!!!!!!



Your horses are amazing.


----------



## TripleDstables (Apr 26, 2008)

Gorgeous horses! I wish mine looked like them! I'm still waiting to clip!


----------

